

Learn to code with this handy flowchart - mikeleeorg
http://blog.noupsi.de/post/20339920843/learn-to-code-with-this-handy-flowchart

======
Akram
"Why do this? To simply make a website or hack together an MVP (until you find
a technical co-founder), you can tailor your learning to a particular project.
The reality is that you don’t need to be a computer scientist for that stuff;
using the “foreign language” metaphor, it’s like working your way through a
country with a phrasebook."

That's a very good advice for non technical founders. Even though I'm a
programmer I always do this if I have a task to be done in a language that i
am not familiar with. Just learn what needs to be done... do it and move on...

